# 3D CAD models for Netgain 9" motors



## Mr_tim (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the very timely post. I'm looking to replace the ADC 9" that just went up in flames last week in my truck :-( I'm looking to see what the differences are in the mounting. Did they happen to say what the additional changes might be?

Thanks again,

TiM


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Mr_tim said:


> Thanks for the very timely post. I'm looking to replace the ADC 9" that just went up in flames last week in my truck :-( I'm looking to see what the differences are in the mounting. Did they happen to say what the additional changes might be?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> TiM


The changes over the years have been small, at least externally. Really just the location and size of the lifting holes and terminal studs, wire leads vs connections for the snap switch, tach sensor hole, etc. I went off the .pdfs they have on their site which show just two versions of each, when in fact there are 4 different versions of the Warp9. But unless you are doing a model in CAD they won't effect you. For instance I have a Warp9 from 2007 and the clocking of the mounting holes is 30° off from all the models since 2008.

Kerry


----------

